# trickle nicht mehr in portage?

## capone007

Hallo,

ich nutzte oft trickle zum beschrenken der bandbreite, um anderen anwendungen auch noch genaug davon zu lassen.

nach einer neuinstallation von gentoo stelle ich nun mit erschrecken fest, dass trickle nicht mehr in portage ist  :Sad: 

weiß jemand wieso - oder wichtiger, eine gute alternative fürs traffic-shaping im userspace?

Danke für eure aufmerksamkeit...

----------

## b3cks

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3370699.html#3370699

 *Quote:*   

> This package hasn't had an upstream release since June of 2003.
> 
> Currently it won't compile with gcc-4 (bug #126597), and there are
> 
> probably a lot of other issues too. No one is maintaining this, so if
> ...

 

Eine Alternative habe ich leider nicht im Angebot, da nicht mein Thema.  :Wink: 

Aber ich denke, da gibt es was brauchbares. Wurde hier auch schon mal diskutiert.

----------

## capone007

danke für die schnell antwort  :Smile: 

dann werd ich mich mal weiter nach einer alternative umsehen - hab bisher nichts gefunden  :Sad: 

bin also für vorschläge offen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

Wie wärs denn mit squid? Klar, das wäre mit Kanonenkugeln auf Spatzen schießen, aber soweit ich weiß bekommst du damit auch eine solche Funktion hin.

----------

## capone007

auch eine idee - aber das wäre mit atom-bomben auf ameisen geschossen  :Wink: 

es muss doch irgendwo einen fork von trickle geben oder?  :Sad: 

----------

## Ampheus

Es gibt auch kleinere Proxys, z.B. Privoxy. Weiß aber nicht, ob der das auch beherrscht.

----------

## capone007

ich möchte aber keine proxies, sonder shaping im userspace - trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## capone007

hmmm...gibts das gute alte trickle in gar keiner form mehr zu haben? oder ein abklatsch davon?  :Sad: 

irgendwer...?

----------

## b3cks

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25986

Ansonsten auch sicherlich noch im Gentoo Developer CVS zu finden.

----------

## capone007

super, vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

## schinkelm

Das atuelle Ticket im Bugzilla ist hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236250

----------

## Schattenschlag

vieleicht hilft dir das hier auch weiter 

http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/dummynet/

http://linux-ip.net/articles/Traffic-Control-HOWTO/software.html#s-iproute2

http://linux.die.net/man/8/tc-cbq-details

mfg

schatti

----------

